# RIFT Greybriar Server: Prismatic Aegis & Shattered Light - Furry+GLBT guilds.



## Bravo (Feb 23, 2011)

Helping get the word out for a friend. :3 Here's their official recruitment blurb: 



> Prismatic Aegis is first and foremost an Adult only (18+), Alternative-Lifestyle friendly, All-Purpose sister-guilds (Shattered Light on Defiant side!) looking to take root on the Greybriar server in RIFT. With a healthy adult mindset, we hope to maintain a friendly and helpful guild, while still having a place to come home from work and â€˜let your hair downâ€™ as it were without pressuring obligations that you may have experienced in other games.
> 
> We hope to set up a self-sustaining atmosphere where everyone can just â€˜do their own thingâ€™ and have fun with like-minded people. Though always lifestyle and fetish friendly, we do ask that you keep the public chat lighthearted and keep public interaction and guild chat under Rated-R. We offer a 24/7 accessible Mumble (free voip/chat) server with separate channels available for your specific in-game purposes.
> 
> ...



The guilds are furry-operated and are obviously furry friendly. If you know anyone that plans on playing RIFT and doesn't already have plans set, point them this way. The more the merrier and so forth. :3

The idea is to have enough people of a similar mindset that everyone can do what they want in endgame. raid, pvp, just be social or whatever while still being able to have your usual adult converations without worrying if there's any kids or overly judgmental types around.


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh boy, heeeere we go


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 23, 2011)

What makes this game any different from Blizzard's other MMO?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 24, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> What makes this game any different from Blizzard's other MMO?


 
...? What other MMO?

And comparisons to WoW are really damn tiresome.  "Is it like WoW? Does it WoW better than WoW? Is it a WoW-killer? WoW WoW WoW WoW?"


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

Speaking of Rift, I got some stupid hat code thing for it in TF2.

If anyone wants to trade for it hit me up with a PM :V


----------



## Taralack (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm going into this pretty much blind; my bf roped me into playing this with a new guild he found on the Rift forums and they seem pretty cool. I've only played a couple hours of the alpha but from what I've seen of it, it takes a lot of good elements from other MMOs and makes them better. I'll be on tomorrow for head start. ^^


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm mostly offended they used Aegis


My nerd faggotry does not approve >:[


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2011)

Tycho said:


> ...? What other MMO?
> 
> And comparisons to WoW are really damn tiresome.  "Is it like WoW? Does it WoW better than WoW? Is it a WoW-killer? WoW WoW WoW WoW?"


 
Every MMO that comes out tries to be a WoW-killer. The MMO ends up either getting fucked over by not enough business, fucked over by gold-spammers, or just fucked. 

There was one MMO that had lost a lot of business because they did nothing to stop the gold-sellers because everyone was buying currency. Basic items became too expensive, and those who could not a afford to buy the currency or didn't have the patience to farm for currency left.


----------



## Maisuki (Feb 24, 2011)

Incoming Rift dying like Aion.


----------



## LightFire (Mar 3, 2011)

i am looking for a furry group can i join


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm sorry, when its commercial actually trying to say "we aren't/Better than WoW" thats when they proceed to die off cause folks will try out not only Rift but also WoW...and someone WoW is better worth it.


also BRB, tryign to get rid of this gay rift code that I got in TF2...what the fuck Valve, I already enjoy my free mmos


----------



## Kesteh (Mar 4, 2011)

About these guilds...you would have NOTHING to worry about if you didn't flaunt or tell people your orientations or interests. If they don't need to know then don't tell them. Most people don't need to know anyway.
If they get on to you about it then that's what sexual harassment bans are for.


----------



## HappyWulf (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I'll be getting this today! I was holding my breath until it went on sale... and now it's $35 on Amazon! Woowoo!

Defiants, here I come!


----------

